# Wifi Issue



## wolfeking

Product is a Dell Latitude D630. 

Issue: Wifi connection is cutting out. Sometimes a restart will reconnect it. Sometimes it will not. 

Steps already taken: Reinstalled drivers, Changed battery, plugged it in, checked device manager, checked the switch. 

Problem Replication: Windows XP it will cut out after about 30-40 minutes, reconnection is impossible without restart. Windows 2K it cuts out after about 20 minutes, but can reconnect. 
Ubuntu has not encountered the issue yet. This leads me to believe that it is a driver issue, not the hardware. 

Any ideas on something that could be causing my problems?


----------



## johnb35

Whats the exact wireless adapter installed?  What is working correctly before?


----------



## wolfeking

Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG

It functioned fine until about 3 days ago.


----------



## johnb35

So this is the driver you have installed now? Verify the version number.

http://www.dell.com/support/drivers...ileFormats?DriverId=R257701&FileId=2731111614

Here are drivers direct from Intel

XP - http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...ndows XP *&DownloadType=Software Applications

They don't list a 2000 driver though.

Its possible its overheating perhaps.  You may want to try doing a system restore back to when it was working correctly.


----------



## wolfeking

I got the driver on XP from the intel site. 

Windows 2000 shows a driver on the dell site. Its the same version as the XP driver.

I will try a system restore later.


----------



## wolfeking

system restore did not help. 

I have also noticed something here that leads me to believe that it is an issue with a power save feature. When I am downloading something (BF2 from origin has been running download for 3 hours without issue) or streaming netflix and hulu, it does not disconnect. But it will disconnect when not under heavy use.


----------



## johnb35

I would say driver issue somewhere, either with the chipset or wireless.  Or it could be a bad wireless card as well.


----------



## wolfeking

ok. I am going to try the Wireless from my G61 HP (same connections), and see if that helps. If it does, its the card. If not, then the port. 

Would it help to try and update the chipset driver form the Intel site?


----------



## johnb35

It may.  Run the driver update utility.  

http://www.intel.com/p/en_US/support/detect?iid=dc_spotlight_dctop10


----------



## wolfeking

It was the chipset driver. Apparently it was never installed when XP was loaded.


----------



## johnb35

Thats great.  Actually the chipset driver needs to be installed first before any other drivers.  But I'm glad you its all sorted now.


----------

